# Waiting for 2 first fresheners to kid



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello I am always on here reading threads etc but haven't posted before. Just getting anxious, new to the whole goat birthing process(have had cows and sheep give birth before - just not goats yet) and I have 2 first timers who were bred with our buck sometime late Aug. So I know they are getting close but wait always seems to take forever! Took some pics to see what everyone things, would love any input etc anyone might have. Brown girl is Rhonda and Black girl is Sara.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope they kid easily for you. The black and tan doe is my favorite of the two


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck!  I too like the Black and Tan one  
But both are very pretty gals


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty girls - I like Nubians! Rhonda's kids appear to have dropped, but it doesn't look like Sara has dropped her's yet. Dropping of the kids is usually an indication that kidding is getting close. How close is up to the doe, however. I've had them kid within 24 hours of kids dropping, and I've had them kid 48 hours or more after the kids have dropped. Keep an eye on them and look for thick, opaque white or amber colored discharge. When you see that, they will usually kid within a 12 hour time period - at least in my experience.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Well no baby goats born overnight, but one of our 1st timer ewes decided to start having contractions around 10:30 last night. So was up watching and checking on her all night. Went out about an hour and a half ago and there was 2 hooves and a head sticking out. Poor mom couldn't get him out, he was to big! I had a heck of a time pulling him, but both mom and lamb are doing well! Now only 4 more sheep and 5 goats to deliver over the next month or so!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for info Goat crazy! Appreciate any tips or help anyone had!! It is always so stressful waiting babies!! I am definitely keeping close eye in both girls, luckily my husband put up a video monitor in my goat and sheep pen for me last week!!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Here are 
a few pics of my 3rd doe who I know was bred on Sept. 4th, so she should be a few weeks away from kidding. Her name is Athena, she is an American Nubian and she had always been a big girl. Any opinions about how she looks? She looks huge to me


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding. 

They are coming along nicely.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

lameacres said:


> Here are
> a few pics of my 3rd doe who I know was bred on Sept. 4th, so she should be a few weeks away from kidding. Her name is Athena, she is an American Nubian and she had always been a big girl. Any opinions about how she looks? She looks huge to me
> View attachment 53958
> View attachment 53959
> ...


Never mind what I said about the black doe, this is _the_ doe! I love how she's built, can't wait to see her bagged up! :greengrin:
I'm gonna say twins


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

@Little-bits-n-pieces, you just made me laugh! Thanks for the compliments on my Does! this will be Athena's 3rd kidding and she has the nick name around here of "Big Mama" since she is such a big girl! I will post more pics once she starts bagging up! 

Also just came in from having another Ewe give birth!! Getting anxious-I want some of my goats to start giving birth so we have milk again!! And can't wait to see their cute babies!!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok wanted to post a few updated pics, the 1st two are of Athena, and I know feb. 1st will be 150 days for her. But the 3rd and 4th pics are of Sarah, I am not sure exactly when she bred with the buck, but I am thinking she has got to be getting close!?? Ok messed up the very 1st pic and the last pic is of Sarah.

ATTACH]54698[/ATTACH]






!?


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

So excited Sarah one of the FF just delivered two heathy boys! Second boy came out breech but she was already pushing him out on her own before I could even do anything! They all seem good and healthy! But how quickly should they have their legs and be able to nurse on mom on their own? We got them up and the 2nd one found the teat pretty quickly but the 1st one wasn't really interested. Got some colostrum from mom and have it to the one, but hoping he can do it on his own soon!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Congrats! They are beautiful!!!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok here is Athena, I posted pics of her a week or two ago. She is due today and definitely could go at anytime! She is huge and very uncomfortable! So taking bets-how many babies does everyone think she is going to have, 2 or 3? And then when do you think she will go into labor??
View attachment 55170


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think 2 kids  Nice does you have!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

I am thinking trips! Good luck and happy kidding!! 


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Well Irish Roots you guessed right! Athena had triplets this am. After a long difficult labor and baby #1 completely the wrong way, our vets wife pulled all 3 babies out and all 3 are girls! Mom and babies are exhausted but I think everyone will be ok!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Whoo I guessed right!!! Glad everyone is ok! Beautiful little girls you have there, what a good mama!


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Congratulations! Beautiful Mama's and babies!!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Woke up to some sad news today... One of our triplets died overnight! It looks like mom laid on her over night and didn't know it. She was the smallest girl and seemed to have a weak back leg, but she was the one who was always nursing on mom the most and she was healthy otherwise! Not sure how to prevent this from happening, I guess we should have brought her in the house over night so we could make sure she was ok!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry for your loss!


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry. We've had that happen too....to big healthy kids so not sure it can be prevented

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry


----------

